# Interesting NASA links



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Newsro ... 24675.html

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Natura ... g_id=14199


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Interesting links Kyle. 

The Nasa study on sea ice really hits home to anyone who has been watching the Planet Earth mini series on the Discovery. Last week's episode covered this topic, and showed the consequences to polar bears.


Melis


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Yea I have caught some of those. My worry is that some of this could normal trends, and thus not much can be done.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

That is what a lot of people have been saying about what global warming is actually doing. There has been some talk to classify Polar Bears as a threatened or endangered species, because of the decrease in the amount of thicker ice. 

The article about the amount of airborne pollution in China wasn't a surprise either. My niece lived in Bejing for a few years and the sand blowing into the city is a major air pollutant. 

If anyone has ever seen pictures of people in Bejing - did you notice how most of their clothing is gray? This is because of the major amount of polution in the city. Everything has a film over it. 

Hopefully with shows such as the Discovery Planet's series and others, people will begin to see how much harm we are doing to the earth.


----------

